
Agile Is the New Waterfall - dhotson
https://medium.com/@ayasin/agile-is-the-new-waterfall-f7baef5d026d
======
thoughtpalette
I'm actually a big fan of scrum, mostly for the "shield" it gives developers.
When a client absolutely needs something done in a sprint, I'd much rather be
able to say "Yea we can do that, but we'll need to remove so so and so from
the sprint to make room" rather than force our team to work extra hours.

------
zubairq
I totally agree with this article.

------
VOYD
obviously, I'm not alone on this one.

